# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  gefährliches Thailand

## schiene

*Thailand gefährlichstes Land in Südostasien* 

Thailand ist das gefährlichste Land in Südostasien, in der Weltrangliste steht Thailand auf Platz 8.

Der Global Terrorism Index (GTI) untersuchte 158 Länder, wobei Thailand das fünftgefährlichste Land in Asien ist, nur noch in Pakistan, Afghanistan, Indien und im Irak ist es gefährlicher – dies sind auch die gefährlichsten Länder der Welt. Im GTI-Bericht heißt es, dass in diesen Ländern eine „starke Konzentration terroristischer Zwischenfälle“ festzustellen ist.

Was Südostasien betrifft, so steht Thailand ganz oben auf der Liste. Die Philippinen kamen auf Platz 10, Indonesien 29, Burma 33, Malaysia 90 und Kambodscha 101. Das sicherste Land in Südostasien ist Laos, es ist nicht gelistet, weil es dort seit über zehn Jahren keine terroristischen Anschläge gegeben hat.

Der GTI-Index berechnet sich aus der Anzahl von Anschlägen, den Toten, Verletzten und Sachschäden. Laut GTI gab in im letzten Jahr im Süden Thailands 173 gewalttätige Zwischenfälle, die laut GTI als Terrorismus klassifiziert werden können. Dabei starben 142 Menschen und 427 wurden verletzt.

Quelle:
Thailand gefährlichstes Land in Südostasien :: Wochenblitz - Ihre deutschsprachige Zeitung für Thailand

----------


## wein4tler

*Frau wegen Mordkomplott in Bueng Kan geschnappt* 

Die Polizei hat eine Frau aus Bueng Kan verhaftet, der vorgeworfen wird, ein Team von Mördern angeheuert zu haben, um ihren Mann für die Versicherungssumme von einer Million umzubringen.

pch Bueng Kan. Chanphen Rupdee, 41, aus dem Bezirk Bueng Khong Long in der Provinz Bueng Kan ist die Drahtzieherin der Tötung von Bunna, ihrem Noch-Ehemann, am 28. August 2014. Sie soll durch den Tod ihres Gatten versucht haben, an das Geld der Versicherungen heranzukommen, um ihrem Sohn, der in Bueng Kan wegen Drogendelikten einsitzt, einen Anwalt zu besorgen. Ihre Schwiegertochter und der mutmaßliche Todesschütze konnten ebenfalls verhaftet werden. 
Nach Angaben der Polizei gab Herr Uttama zu, Herrn Bunna mittels einer Pistole getötet zu haben, nachdem er von Frau Phanumas, der Schwiegertochter, kontaktiert und angeheuert wurde. Die Polizei ist immer noch auf der Suche nach den Nichten von Herrn Uttama, die angeblich in den Mordplan verwickelt sein sollen. 
Am 28. August versteckte sich Herr Herrn Uttama hinter einem Gebüsch an der Straße im nördlichen Stadtteil. Er wartete. bis das spätere Opfer auf seinem Motorrad vorbei fuhr. In der Zwischenzeit seien dann seine beiden Nichten am Straßenrand mit einem Motorrad gestanden und hätten eine Panne vorgetäuscht. Sie winkten Herrn Bunna um Hilfe.  
Als dieser sein Motorrad anhielt, kam Herr Uttama aus seinem Versteck und erschossen ihn mit gezielten Schüssen in den Hinterkopf. Die Frauen flohen dann mit dem Motorrad des Opfers um so einen Diebstahl mit Mord vorzutäuschen 
Pol Lt Gen Dechnarong Suthicharnbancha, amtierender Kommandeur der Provinzial Polizei der Region 4 sagte, Frau Chanphen ließ ihren Mann töten, um die Versicherungsentschädigungen und Immobilien aus der Ehe zu kassieren. Darunter seien 15 Rai einer Gummiplantage. Mit dem Geld wollte sie die Kosten des Anwalts für ihren inhaftierten Sohn bezahlen.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/crim...an-murder-plot

----------


## wein4tler

Thailand scheint auch für Thai gefährlich zu sein.

----------


## wein4tler

*Prayuth sagt, er ist Ziel von Schwarzer Magie*

Premierminister Prayuth Chan-Ocha sagte am Donnerstag, eine Anti-Putsch-Gruppe habe zu Mitteln von Schwarzer Magie gegen ihn gegriffen.

pch Bangkok. General Prayuth sprach bei einem Treffen der elf Ausschüsse für die Auswahl der Mitglieder des „Nationalen Reform Rates“ im „Royal Thai Army Club“ an der Vibhavadi-Rangsit Straße, dass er als Verantwortlicher leitete.   
An einem Punkt während seiner Rede sagte er dann den Anwesenden, dass versucht wird, mittels Schwarzer Magie auf ihn einzuwirken. „Heute müssen wir uns gegenseitig helfen. Wenn die Reformen nicht gelingen, weiß ich nicht, was wir als Nächstes tun können“.  
„Wenn Sie immer noch kämpfen wollen und in den Untergrund gehen, tun sie es. Wenn Sie auf [black magic] Rituale zurückgreifen, nur her damit“, sagte Gen. Prayuth im Zusammenhang mit Anti-Putsch-Elementen, die immer noch aktiv sind. 
„Heute habe ich Halsschmerzen und Schmerzen im Nacken. Jemand sagte, es gebe einige Leute, die mich verfluchen. Ich habe so viel Weihwasser über meinen Kopf gegossen, bis ich zitterte. Ich werde mir eine Erkältung einfangen“, sagte der General weiter und alles nur, weil Schwarze Magie gegen mich verwendet wird. „Aber ich will nicht, dass jeder von euch sich deswegen gestresst fühlt“, sagte er der Versammlung.  

Das Ritual, bei dem Weihwasser über den Kopf gegossen wird, soll die Auswirkungen der Schwarzen Magie abwehren. Eine Quelle im Kabinett sagte auch, Gen. Prayuth habe die Kabinettsmitglieder angewiesen, entweder „Phra Rajathan“ Shirts oder „Raj-Muster“ Jacken bei Kabinettssitzungen anzuziehen, anstelle westlich geprägter Anzüge. 
Der Präsident des Kronrates und ehemaliger Ministerpräsident, Prem Tinsulanonda, war der erste Ministerpräsident, der das Tragen des „Phra Rajathan“ Hemdes anordnete und er trägt es heute noch bei Auftritten. Die „Raj Muster“ Jacken werden zu besonderen Anlässen als Nationaltracht verwendet. 
Links:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/poli...of-black-magic

----------


## schiene

Der Mord an dem britischen jungen Pärchen welches vor einiger Zeit auf der Insel Ko Tao getötet wurden ist noch
nicht aufgeklärt.In Verdacht ist nun auch eine thail.Fußballmannschaft geraten.

"Die Polizei hat nun DNA-Proben einer Fußballmannschaft genommen, die in der gleichen Bar feierte, in der die Ermordeten ihre letzten Stunden verbrachten."
hier gehts weiter
Quelle:
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/mo...d_4164806.html

----------


## wein4tler

*Tourismus-Ministerin erwägt Armbänder und Ausgangssperren für Touristen*

Wochenblitz, 30.09.2014

Bangkok - Thailands Tourismus-Ministerin sagte am Dienstag, dass nach dem Mord an dem britischen Paar auf der Insel Koh Tao die Sorgen
über die Sicherheit von Touristen gestiegen ist und aus diesem Grund Armbänder zur Identifizierung verteilt werden könnten.

Ministerin Kobkarn Wattanavrangkul meinte, dass sie mit Hotels über die Idee zur Aushändigung von Armbändern gesprochen habe, um 
Touristen zu helfen, die sich verlaufen haben oder in Schwierigkeiten geraten.

Wenn ein Urlauber bei der Ankunft in einem Hotel solch ein Armband mit Seriennummer erhält, die ihre persönlichen Daten und die Kontaktadresse
ihrer Unterkunft zeigt, wäre es für die Behörden einfacher zu unterstützen, wenn sie beispielsweise nach einer Party spät in der Nacht betrunken sind
und nicht mehr wissen wo ihr Hotel ist.
Der nächste Schritt wäre irgendeine Art von elektronischem Überwachungsgerät, aber dies müsste noch im Detail diskutiert werden, sagte sie. Auch ein
persönliches Wachpersonal für Touristen in den Urlaubsgebieten ist im Gespräch.
Das Armband für Touristen ist bereits auf einigen Widerstand gestoßen. Andere hätten diese Idee begrüßt, aber manche Hotels meinen, dass Gäste kein Armband 
tragen wollen. Die Begrenzung von Partystunden auf einigen Inseln Thailands und die Beschränkung darüber, wo Strandpartys abgehalten werden, wurde ebenfalls
in Betracht gezogen, sagte die Ministerin. Dies würde aber wenig Akzeptanz bei jungen Rucksacktouristen finden, die jedes Jahr nach Thailand reisen, auf der Suche
nach Sonne, Meer und einer guten Zeit.

Behörden sind besorgt über den Mord und seine Auswirkungen auf den Tourismus, der fast 10 Prozent des Bruttoinlandprodukts ausmacht. Thailand steht seit
dem 22. Mai unter Kriegsrecht und viele Touristen überlegen zweimal, ob sie in das Land reisen.
Die Industrie hat sich von dem Einbruch der Besucherzahlen erholt, die durch die monatelangen Straßenproteste ausblieben, bei denen fast 30 Menschen getötet wurden.
Im Juli und August dieses Jahres sind die Touristenzahlen im vergleich zum Vorjahr zwischen 10 und 12 Prozent zurückgegangen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wo für die armbänder ? 
Damit sie die Leichen schneller finden ..... :: ....man o man
Vor jahren hatten sie auch so eine Idee....die touristen mit einer Trillerpfeife auszustatten
Manchmal glaub ich das echt nich
Was da in den Köpfen vor sich geht

----------


## Enrico

Wirklich etwas bringen würden die Bänder gewiss nix, aber so scheint man dem verängstigten Tourismus wieder Sicherheit geben zu wollen. 

Mobil gesendet.

----------


## schorschilia

wieso nicht gleich ein Halsband...Wuff wuff....
was mich vielmehr nachdenklich macht; vor 20 Jahren wäre so was in TH nie zur Überlegung gekommen.
der Tourismus hat halt schon vieles "kaputt" gemacht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...der Tourismus hat halt schon vieles "kaputt" gemacht.


...dann hätten wir nie dort hin fahren dürfen
obwohl ich mich nicht zu den Touristen zähle , sind wie es trotzdem
zum Anderen würde ich die Geldgier, das Morden und vergewaltigen von Falangfrauen nicht auf den Tourismus schieben
sie morden und vergewaltigen ihresgleichen ja genau so
nur kommt es nicht an die grosse Glocke der Weltpresse

----------


## Enrico

Der ganze Mist kommt meiner Meinung nach nur durch die heutigen Drogen. 

Mobil gesendet.

----------


## pit

> Der nächste Schritt wäre irgendeine Art von elektronischem Überwachungsgerät, ...


Das wäre das einfachste. Da macht man bei der elektronischen Fußfessel das Riemchen etwas kürzer und dann kann das Ding am Arm getragen werden.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

Vorweg ich finde Gewalt gegen Menschen abscheulich, werde ich auch nie akzeptieren können. Aber einige  Arten von Gewalt kann ich verstehen. Was nicht bedeutet dass ich sie gut heiße. 
Voriges  Jahr war ich zum ersten Mal in Thailand und es gab Sachen die mich schon erschreckt haben.  Ein Pärchen lebte mit einem Säugling auf einer Baustelle. Hotel Neubau, der ganze Bau war ungesichert, das bedeutet kein Stockwerk war nach außen gesichert. Die Nachbar im anderen Haus konnten also ihr ganzes Privatleben mit verfolgen „ist doch klasse oder“. Der krabbelnde Säugling hätte auch abstürzten können. 
So und dann lebst du in Armut, kannst dir gerade noch das notwendigste zu essen leisten. abgesehen davon ob du einen Familie hast oder alleine lebst. Irgendwann bekommst du einen Hass auf alles was du siehst. Nicht einmal eine Freundin kannst du dir leisten, weil du kein Geld hast. Hat einmal jemand nachgedacht warum arme Menschen zu Drogen greifen. Auch Alkohol ist eine Droge. Irgendwann ist es vielen Menschen dadurch alles scheißegal was sie tun. Und sie nehmen sich was sie wollen. Egal ob Geld Frauen und dergleichen. 
Und wenn man einmal ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, nutzen wir die gerne nach Thailand oder in andere für uns billige Länder fahren Haus bauen Wohnung oder Haus mieten und als Rentner da unten unseren Lebensabend verbringen wollen, genau diese Armut aus. Trifft mich genauso mit 1150€ kann ich hier gerade so existieren, in Thailand aber gut.

----------


## schiene

Auch bei den Verkehrstoten ist Thailand mit Platz 3 an der "Weltspitze"
Dabei wurde die Zahl der Todesopfer pro 100.000 Einwohner ermittelt.
Hier die 3 "Spitzenreiter"
1.Libyen: 48,4 
2.Irak: 40,5
3.Thailand: 38,1
Quelle:
http://www.chiangraitimes.com/world-...atalities.html

----------


## Siamfan

> Der Mord an dem britischen jungen Pärchen welches vor einiger Zeit auf der Insel Ko Tao getötet wurden ist noch
> nicht aufgeklärt.In Verdacht ist nun auch eine thail.Fußballmannschaft geraten.
> 
> "Die Polizei hat nun DNA-Proben einer Fußballmannschaft genommen, die in der gleichen Bar feierte, in der die Ermordeten ihre letzten Stunden verbrachten."
> hier gehts weiter
> Quelle:
> http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/mo...d_4164806.html


Da war ein ganzes Tunier, auch eine Mannschaft aus Samui war da.

Fuer mich ist TH so gefaehrlich, weil ko-Tropfen ein Kavaliersdelikt sind (waren??).

----------


## Siamfan

Da war nicht nur ein Fußballtunier,  da war auch eine große Familienfeier,  wozu die ganze Verwandtschaft aus TH angereist war.

----------

